# Springtime to paint!



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's my latest blog: 
Let me know what you think. :thumbup:



> Spring Alert! Today is the First day of Spring!!
> 
> Does it feel like Spring where you're at?
> Do you have plans to paint the exterior home?


http://peckdrywall.com/springtime-to-paint/


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

The link was a little messed up, but I found it on your home page. 

_Anyway_, great blog, and an AWESOME website Paul! You now got me thinking about what I need to do around MY house now. Do you travel? :whistling2:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The link was a little messed up, but I found it on your home page.
> 
> _Anyway_, great blog, and an AWESOME website Paul! You now got me thinking about what I need to do around MY house now. Do you travel? :whistling2:


Thanks Paul. :thumbup: 
Yes, I will travel for the right $. 

Could you or another mod please edit and put this link in the OP instead? http://peckdrywall.com/springtime-to-paint/ I think it's missing the url barackets or something. I'm not sure. But this link works.
TIA.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Could you or another mod please edit and put this link in the OP instead?


Done


----------



## JeremyCampbell (Mar 19, 2014)

Makes me want to go paint outside.Nice touch on bringing out the different things about spring and including about painting exterior homes in it.Very cool..


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nicely done Paul, the comment feature is nice!:notworthy:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I wish Sydney we had an offseason we have to work all the time : ( 

I might just start acting like my fellow American & Canadian brothers : ) 

Even know we hit easily 24deg in winter I'm going to stop exteriors all winter due to the Snow lol


----------



## 12th man (Mar 18, 2014)

benthepainter said:


> I wish Sydney we had an offseason we have to work all the time : (
> 
> I might just start acting like my fellow American & Canadian brothers : )
> Even know we hit easily 24deg in winter I'm going to stop exteriors all winter due to the Snow lol


Im coming to Sydney! When can I start. I never know when my boss has work coming. He said it was 2 wet this week but I have seen nothing but sun!


----------



## zoieah (Feb 15, 2014)

It's still freezing outside here in the New England we getting close to start our exteriors!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

zoieah said:


> It's still freezing outside here in the New England we getting close to start our exteriors!


I have been hearing at least on the coast line a killer snow storm is coming Tuesday, 18"-24" you guys in the western part of the state will miss out.


----------

